# Introducing the First Animal Cell Culture Certified Product，and new discount code



## LabpeRep (Oct 11, 2012)

*Introducing the First Animal Cell Culture Certified Product,and new discount code*

Labpe Recently released the first Animal Cell Culture Certified Product: Myostatin HMP,Tagged Version. 

*What is Animal Cell Culture Certified?*

 A Product is marked as Animal Cell Culture Certified when we have  implemented relative experiments on selected lab animals in our animal  cell culture facility, and we have obtained similar results according to  the cited literature/Papers. Data, images and videos have been  collected along the experiment. 
  Find out the detail research at our research updates page.

*Myostatin HMP Research*

 Also , you are welcome to send us any Animal Cell Culture Test plan  of other products. We will evaluate the research plan and implement it  in our lab. 
                          Enjoy the rest of month with 10% discount
*coupon code: Cell*



coupon is valid until Oct. 20th. 
The code applies to all the peptides. 
No minimum purchase required. 
     Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5  business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.
              Sincerely,


----------



## TREMBO (Oct 11, 2012)

I think reasearch talks for itself! I'll research that pep soon!


----------



## teezhay (Oct 12, 2012)

There isn't a doubt in my mind that your HMP is legit, considering everything else I've used from you guys has worked wonderfully well. That aside, the problem I've always had with these myostatin inhibitors lies in the ridiculous dosages researchers have administered unto rats. You're injecting them with 300mcg of HMP every three days, but there's no way for us to feasibly recreate that type of dosage in our own research considering rats only weigh about 500g at the most - which is 0.005% of my weight. In other words, _in order to give a 200lb human being a dosage proportionally equal to that which you gave the rat, *it would have to be multiplied by 182*_. This would end up costing me *dozens of thousands of dollars *on vials of HMP.


----------



## Lawba (Dec 23, 2012)

nice


----------

